# E/m Code Plz Help Splint With Office Vist?



## geminitc81 (Dec 4, 2008)

if a long arm splint was done in the office an will follow up with an ortho tomorrow could i bill an office vist with splint and also supply code from hcpcs or cpt?

this is what im thinking:
99213-25,29125,99070,dx code 813.44


----------



## bigredcag (Dec 13, 2008)

our ortho practice uses the HCPCS codes for the supplies. The 99070 verbage states "over and beyond" this statement would lead me away from this code. The HCPCS codes are usually included but you still should bill it.
have a great day
Chris G, CPC

HCPCS code A4570 (commercial carriers)
                 Q4017-Q4020 (medicare)


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 15, 2008)

We bill e/m-25, splint application code, and appropriate Q code.  I have not had any problems with getting payment from commercial carriers for Q codes.


----------

